# looking for Standard Stud service



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

It is great that you are searching & have some criteria. Knowing your bitches strengths & weaknesses will help you choose a stud to compliment her strengths & improve on her weaknesses. I am not sure if having the Brown in the immediate background of a "Apricot, Cream, White" you are looking for since the Brown will possibly give you the wrong pigment on the points in your offspring. You want Black points with these colors not Brown.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know if it's still around, but Del Dahl used to put out the Poodle Review. Lists dogs available for stud-pedigrees, points, titles, etc.


----------

